# Zubereitungstipps Gambas & Shrimps



## mlkteam (27. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen,

wollte demnächst mal wieder Gambas und Shrimps mit meiner Freundin essen..Wollten diese selber zubereiten..

Wollte mal hören, wie Ihr eure Gambas zubereitet sprich wie lange braten und welche gewürze ??

danke

gruß

manuel


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zubereitungstipps Gambas & Shrimps*

welche grösse von gambas oder king prawns magst du denn zubereiten?
die gambas sind eigentlich sehr schnell durch.......denke 3 minuten in der pfanne  pro seite anbraten dürften reichen......
lege sie am besten ein.(2-3 tage).........dann können sie richtig gut durchziehen........am besten in ne verschliessbare plastikschüssel(sorry,keine werbung für tubber,grins)und würze sie vorher mit salz,pfeffer,öl,sojasauce vom chinesen und viel knoblauch(sehr wichtig)schmeckt einfach geil......
vergesse aber nicht den darm vollständig zu entfernen,das ist der schwarze strang den du siehst wenn du die dinger gegen das licht hälst.......
servieren würde ich sie nur mit zitrone oder brot.....gambas und prawns sind halt oft nur vorspeise.......
in südafrika hatte ich im september die geilsten gambas und prawns die ich je in meinem leben gegessen habe........eifach der hammer....gruss micha
http://www.chefkoch.de/


----------



## Barracuda78 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zubereitungstipps Gambas & Shrimps*

Am besten in Olivenöl und ner ganzen aber zerkleinerten Knolle Knoblauch braten und dazu noch nen ordentlichen Knoblauchdip!

Lecker #6


----------



## mlkteam (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zubereitungstipps Gambas & Shrimps*

Nabend,

dachte so an gambas so um die 10 cm groß..

Hab nicht so viel Erfahrung was das mit Gambas und Shrimps angeht..

Wie siehts denn mit Scampis aus? Sind die empfehlenswert?

Es geht sich nämlich darum, das ich ab und an mal Fischplatten 
für Freunde machen und die mich nach Gambas und so gefragt haben..Auf dem Gebiet bin ich noch Neuling..Habe dafür mit Forellen zubereiten und räuchern mehr Erfahrung.

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zubereitungstipps Gambas & Shrimps*

schau dir die seite an die ich verlinkt habe,da findest du viel und kannst nix falsch machen,gruss micha


----------



## kaipiranja (5. November 2008)

*AW: Zubereitungstipps Gambas & Shrimps*

...ich lege sie vorher eine Nacht ein!

für 2-4kg:

Scampi, Gamba etc. (am besten ganz mit Schalle und Kopf)
Basilikum (2Hände voll)
Knoblauch (1-1 1/2 Knollen)
Olivenöl (ca. 0,5-1l)
Weißwein (0,2l)
Ciabatta (2kl Leibe)

Salz, Pfeffer


Basilikum klein zupfen, Knoblauch schälen und pressen(eine Zehe überlassen). Den Boden von einen passenden Gefäß mit etwas Olivenöl bedecken mit Knoblach und Basilikum beschichten (etwas Salzen und Peffern) eine Schicht Scampi drauf legen und von neuem wieder Knoblauch und Olivenöl, Salz und Pfeffer draufgeben usw. usw.

Wenn alle Scampis im Gefäß sind Öl und Wein zugeben (gleichzeitig das es sich ein wenig vermischt) bis das ganze bedeckt ist.

Scampi natürlich vorher ausnehmen (Panzer hinten aufschneiden, Darm entnehmen)...das hat auch noch einen 2. Grund - durch das aufschneiden können die Aromen besser einziehen!

Das ganze kommt 24std vor dem essen in den Kühlschrank, ab und an wenden/durchschütteln (deswegen der Deckel)

Kurz vor dem Essen das Ciabatta auf der Oberseite befeuchten und dann im Backofe kurz aufbacken.

Knoblachzehe halbieren und die Rücken der Ciabattabrote damit einreiben, etwas Salzen, Pfeffern.

OlivenÖl in die Pfanne geben, mit einem Löffel die Lake zugeben (mit reichlich Basilikum und Knoblauchstückchen)

Scampi in kleinen Portionen anbraten (ich würde bei jedem Durchgang 6 pro Person braten) sie sind gahr wenn sie das glasige verlieren...

Bratensud nach jedem Durchgang in ein Gefäß geben und als Dip für Scampi/Ciabatta servieren...


Dazu einen trockenen oder halbtrockenen Weißwein.




Ausgehen würde ich danach aber nicht mehr


----------

